

Ask HN: Where can I find excellent graphic artists and designers? - eventhough

I want to ask the HN community where they have found excellent graphic artists and designers. I'd like to contract out some work for a side project of mine.<p>Any websites or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
======
rms
Give <http://www.programmermeetdesigner.com/> a try

------
tectonic
I've used elance and odesk in the past.

